# NEW Seeking advice!



## flex zone (Feb 16, 2015)

not to the gym by no means, but i am very interested in taking a cycle .....and i would seek guidence in doing so


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 16, 2015)

Here you go bro, welcome. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/144024-Trying-to-plan-out-a-cycle-READ-THIS


----------



## Riles (Feb 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 17, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum if you need help create a thread or just ask.


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 17, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## BadGas (Feb 17, 2015)

Get your post count up over 10..so you can pm any questions you have, after you read threads/posts for beginners/newbees. 

**** Please remember not to ask for sources on the forum either bro!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 17, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## SUKS2BU (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------

